

What consulting means to me (/what I can't stand working at someone else's company) - fad
http://use.perl.org/~scrottie/journal/34141
If you're average, you fit right in. And if you're above average, the basic terms of employement and premise of the arrangement is against your interests.
======
staunch
Student -> Employee -> Contractor -> Founder -> Investor

------
edw519
Exactly. All you gotta do is deliver.

